# Rassenfähigkeit der Tauren: Durchhaltevermögen, wird nicht mitberechnet



## tr1gardon (19. März 2008)

Hab mal mein Equip im Charplaner eingegefügt.
Musste dann aber feststellen, dass ich irgendwie 400 Life weniger habe als ingame.

Habe dann herum überlegt woran es liegen könnte, bis mir dann eingefallen ist, dass Tauren ja die Rassenfähigkeit haben, dass sie 5% mehr Life haben.

Haben wir wieder was gelernt. Rechtherzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit.
Auf Wiedersehen.


----------



## Valkum (25. März 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis Beowolve wird sich sicher morgen darum kümmern


----------



## Beowolve (25. März 2008)

Die 5% vom Tauren werden mitberechnet. Am besten den Armory-Link dazu posten, dann kann ich mir das selbst anschaun.


----------

